# Need Help w/ NREMT Site



## hockeypaul81 (Mar 1, 2007)

I would like to take my I-85 test but I cant find my ATT letter anywhere on the site. I logged in and have tried every possible option. Any suggestions as to how to locate the form would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## SwissEMT (Mar 4, 2007)

Have you started an application with the National Registry yet?

If you haven't you need to follow these steps:

http://www.nremt.org/downloads/NREMT EMSStudent 11.14.pdf

Once you have filed with the NR, paid the fee, the registry will send a request to the school where you took your EMT exam and wait for their confirmation. Once all the requirements have been met and verified, you will see at the bottom of your application status that you can now print your form.


----------



## hockeypaul81 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks...i got it figured out the other day after 2 hrs on the phone with em. Their IT dept is supposed to be handling it, I guess only time will tell.
Thanks


----------

